# Sorry I'm late. Prostate priorities.



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, there's a December *What's New* just about all set to go now. I think it's the best yet actually. But I've been concentrating on getting this prostate of mine fixed up - destroyed I guess is a better word. But as soon as I have the time/date fixed for January treatment I'll sit back down and get the web site done.

This one demanded I get that river in Hudson Mills finished - after 9 years of avoiding the problems associated with water etc. Fact is, I was going to do ice with skaters etc but common sense got the better of me. My layout is set in September anyway and I don't live at the North Pole. 
This little story was drafted BEFORE the scenery. Different approach. Much harder.


Probably 10 days will do it.

Dave


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dawinter on 02 Dec 2009 10:12 AM 

But I've been concentrating on getting this prostate of mine fixed up - destroyed I guess is a better word. But as soon as I have the time/date fixed for January treatment I'll sit back down and get the web site done. 
Dave
Been there, done that, Dave. Get 'er taken care of....


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

You bet!

January 6th and 0730. Should be home and cooled down by three o'clock. Wouldn't say I was looking forward to it but I never looked forward to my mothers broccoli either.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave
Good to know that your procedure is all you will have to endure to be back to good health and keeping the story line going.

Best to you regards the situation and may all go well.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

All done. Textbook procedure. Worked like a dream. 

Took two weeks off work but really didn't have to as I walked out of the clinic when it was completed and I was shopping with Bev the next day. Lots of time to get some more scenery done down here so that's a plus I guess. I have FINALLY finished all the area around the old mill in Hudson and the RR crossing to the grain terminal. Story in March. 
I couldn't find a Canadian or American Youtube that told the story nearly as well as these guys so here it is.......


http://www.prostatecancercentre.com/video/brachy_med.html

One big difference in these parts is that I was in at 0800 and out on the street at 1530. Life is just too easy for those UK guys. Staying over night. Wow! Must love that hospital food.

Anyway, I have my yellow card that I will carry for two years and I expect I will try to set off the alarms at the border at least once this summer. Just for a grin of course.
















Take care you guys.

Dave


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an update: The radiation kicked in right on schedule. Expected 'difficulties' started on January 31st and will be with me for another 6 to 8 weeks. I'm back at the gym twice a week though and swimming laps on Friday evening. All this so I can finish that scuba course in May.

Lot's of visitors in the basement during the past weeks so that was fun but I spent some time finishing off the newest picture story for What's New. I expect that to be up and running during the first week of March. Keep and eye out for it. 
Dave


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope everythings going ok for you Dave.










Jeff


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes Dave good luck, My Dad went thru this and it worked out great for him, no problems afterwords.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 24 Feb 2010 02:30 PM 
Yes Dave good luck, My Dad went thru this and it worked out great for him, no problems afterwords.










Thanks everyone. Don't expect any hick-ups. Getting over the hump is frustrating though. Not so much for my wife but the girlfriend's upset.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, good to hear that things are going as expected, with no surprises.







But do be careful about upsetting the girlfriend that could roll down hill.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear the good reports, Dave. My PSA's been "0" for 6 1/2 years...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

Glad to hear you are doing better. 

I was checking out your latest updates, the water looks good. At first, I thought you had real water there! I also watched your short video, very nice! 

Mark


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'm about 1/2 way through the tough part of the Brachy procedure. I should just set up a train room in the bathroom and save a thousand steps a day.







Maybe N scale again.







The pain can be very frustrating, at worst, but I'm working on my Proto-file for April and connecting to the sewer in the front yard and filling in the septic in the back yard and still managing to get two days a week in at work. I'm also now Lord High President of the local HO group and planing the fall hobby show in town. Keep busy and check off days on the calendar. I appreciate the thoughts and note from the group.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Keep diggin Dave, Look at it as only half way too go !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you just need one of these... 











Glad to hear you're still percolating..


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

That's beautiful! Wonder if Aristocraft will come out with one of those.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm holding out for the all brass Accucraft version, with "steam" generator....


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope you are felling better Dave, your website is great.
Johnn


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Johnn on 20 Mar 2010 03:42 PM 
I hope you are felling better Dave, your website is great.
Johnn

Well, it hasn't stopped me yet. As I said. Frustrating but they always said ,"Sooner or later you'll learn tollerence," and they were right. Thanks for the nice words about the web site. Great fun to do.


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Definitely frustrating - my dad is going through 'observation' now, and he's preparing his will!!! It's never fun, and finding out I'm now a prime candidate as well, I'm having my PSA's checked often! 

Good to hear you're getting a handle on it!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pacbelt on 14 Jun 2010 01:32 PM 
Definitely frustrating - my dad is going through 'observation' now, and he's preparing his will!!! It's never fun, and finding out I'm now a prime candidate as well, I'm having my PSA's checked often! 

Good to hear you're getting a handle on it! 

I'm not doing a will. Just too damn obstinent to let it get to me I guess.

Seriously, the worst part of Brachy is over now (Feb - Apr) and I'm gradually getting all my functions working normally again. I never missed a days work although I was really uncomfortable for a while. My first official check up is in July but my doctor has either called me at home or seen me just to talk for a while every 4 - 5 weeks through the process. Nice. And they say our health system is broke. 

The scenery on the public layout at the local museum takes all my home time. See http://www.corc-bc.com/ and I'm off tomorrow on a photo trip to Spences Bridge and Ashcroft. Also want to spend a late afternoon at the trestle over Anderson Creek near Boston Bar. This will give me meat for the web site. So no time to worry about health issues.

Take care.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Did someone say BAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 15 Jun 2010 01:02 PM 
Did someone say BAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Good thought. I don't even think they have one there. The original sand bar maybe but the good kind? No. Soon find out I guess.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

This is the first time I read your thread Dave !! 
Really glad to hear you're doing well on the post-op recovery. 


One thing about most medical ops ya loose weight I sure noticed when I had two hernias taken care of june15th last yr BUT quickly put the weight back on --- darn ! 

I'm unlikely to make the coveted trip over for the NGRC in the N.W., mainly the Cdn. related actitivites but are you ?

Take care, doug c


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Doug C on 16 Jun 2010 06:09 PM 
This is the first time I read your thread Dave !! 
Really glad to hear you're doing well on the post-op recovery. 


One thing about most medical ops ya loose weight I sure noticed when I had two hernias taken care of june15th last yr BUT quickly put the weight back on --- darn ! 

I'm unlikely to make the coveted trip over for the NGRC in the N.W., mainly the Cdn. related actitivites but are you ?

Take care, doug c










Sure! Let's get way the **** off topic. lol 
That's a maybe. My son-in-law is getting started in GR and they're driving out from Calgary (Didsbury actually) with plans to attend some of the events on both sides of the border. That could mean we will take off together just to look around for a couple of days. His work will decide. Apart from that? I'm sticking pretty close to home for the summer (Note: Back on topic) because it's much less an 'operation' than a year long endurance test. Those 108 little seeds have reached their half life of a half life but they're still doing their job. Frustrating is all!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Just passing on a note: The What's New pages have been updated at 

http://wvrr.ca/new.htm 

This time I celebrate the birthday of a Facebook friend. But Facebook didn't exist in 1975 so you understand this is all a bit of a stretch. Even more of a stretch is the fact that my friends birthday is actually in May but I couldn't put off posting the story for another 3 months. So here we are..... Anyway, the whole thing kind of fell together. I needed a way to logically fit in my Nova Scotia scenery and introduce a couple of new characters. It all worked out ok - though even in a loose way. 

I'm hoping that in April I can publish a story based on the creation of some special scenery in the far corner of the room. One of the only two places that aren't finished to my satisfaction. I'll be applying a two part foam material that does a wonderful job of creating rocky hillsides. I hope you'll look forward to that edition as much as I will, 

In the meantime enjoy 

* And now to get this back on topic - sort of. I just finished my 1 year blood test and physical and everything was perfict. Just as I expected it would be. Never missed a day of work except when Bev wanted me to work at home. Then she would phone in and make out I was sick or something. My patience ran thin at times. Side effects often lasted months. But then I would think of people with REAL problems and I'd be ok again. 

I don't wish this on anyone but I'm a fountain of knowledge now and I don't hold back information. Even things that used to be embarrassing are open for discussion. I even gave a speech at our local club meeting. Might save a life. Who knows?*


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

David; 

Glad to hear ya knocked it down and you're back to normal operating parameters !!?









Coincidentally earlier this wk., I was scrolling down thru my bookmarks GR forum listing and cliked on your site link enjoyed the stories I was wondering if it was the real world or our alternate world . . till i read the first italics section ! 


I'll have to drop in more frequently for the latest installment !

doug c


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

It's nice that you dropped by Doug. Your comments are very much appreciated.

Further to my 'alternate universe". Lots of little things happen in real life that I can drop into my other life. Then again, some things not so much. First rule, my other life continues to exist back in September 1975 - or there abouts - and second, I really, really try to keep it train related of course. A story about cell phones and strip searches at the airport won't work. 

A good thing for example; Loree' wandered in and out of my stories for a year or so because she wasn't sensitive to any special time and place and I could easily attach 'trains' to her storyline. Also, I only had to do some minor scenery adjustments to accommodate her. Now as my scenery is closer to being finished and new, great looking scale figures become tough to find it will be harder to make that work. I may have to confine myself to construction updates as I originally planed. I hope not though. 

We'll see what happens in a few months time.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

So...DA Winter...you gunna put in for Miks traveling boxcar? Oughta be interesting to see how you work that into your world...


----------

